# Targeted Regional Offers



## the_traveler (Jan 7, 2009)

There are also 2 AGR promos for NEC Regionals. However, both appear to be targeted. I was not aware of either one (having learned about them on FlyerTalk), but when I tried to register, one worked on my account, but the other did not. Neither one worked when I attempted to register my sister's account.

*Buy 3 Regional, Get 1 free* - and double points if you use a MasterCard = *Promo code 10709*

*Buy 2 Regional, Get 1 free *- and double points if you use a MasterCard = *Promo code 10609*

The "bad" thing is both require a *minimum of $50* spend per one way trip!


----------



## wayman (Jan 7, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> There are also 2 AGR promos for NEC Regionals. However, both appear to be targeted. I was not aware of either one (having learned about them on FlyerTalk), but when I tried to register, one worked on my account, but the other did not. Neither one worked when I attempted to register my sister's account.
> *Buy 3 Regional, Get 1 free* - and double points if you use a MasterCard = *Promo code 10709*
> 
> *Buy 2 Regional, Get 1 free *- and double points if you use a MasterCard = *Promo code 10609*
> ...


Note that it's "2 round trips for 1 round trip", not "2 one-way trips for 1 one-way trip". (Or 3 rt for 1 rt on the other promotion.)

To my surprise, I was targeted for the buy 2, get 1, even though I'm a frequent Amtrak rider. It's not inconceivable that I'll manage it, but a typical Regional PHL-WAS is only $44 and PHL-NYP is only $45 <_< So close, and yet so far! Different buckets may put it over $50, of course; I just priced those for arbitrary dates in February.

Of course, if I can find two PHL-WAS round trips at slightly higher bucket (ie, just a shade over $50 each way), then I'd qualify ... and I'm assuming I can use the "free round trip" on any Regional, such as a more expensive PHL-BOS trip. I didn't see anything in the fine print restricting the value of the free trip.

I wasn't planning on taking two PHL-WAS round-trips in the next few months, but I was planning on one, and this might tempt me to do a second just to get the free trip. So, good marketing decision for AGR to have targeted me for this offer, I guess


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 7, 2009)

I got on i guess yestesterday for buy 3 acela trips get 1 free i wish i got the regionals one as thAts more in reach for me


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 7, 2009)

Try to enter the codes to see if they take!  I did not get the AE one, but it took. I don't really know why, because AE passes thru KIN but does not stop - so I'm very unlikely to take AE unless I go to another station 45 minutes to 1 hour away, instead of 5 miles away.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 7, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> Try to enter the codes to see if they take!  I did not get the AE one, but it took. I don't really know why, because AE passes thru KIN but does not stop - so I'm very unlikely to take AE unless I go to another station 45 minutes to 1 hour away, instead of 5 miles away.


Yeah, I tried the promo code for the ride to regionals get one free, as that is the most affordable and most likely thing I could earn but sadly it did not take :angry: :angry: oh well lol thanks for posting the codes though.


----------



## The Metropolitan (Jan 7, 2009)

I feel your pain. They didn't take for me either. The Acela one is useless for me, as I only take it one or two times a year, but I'm on the Regionals much more often.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 7, 2009)

The Metropolitan said:


> I feel your pain. They didn't take for me either. The Acela one is useless for me, as I only take it one or two times a year, but I'm on the Regionals much more often.


Yeah, but its more then that. Its more in my reach to come up with the cash to ride a regional for fun. While as riding an Acela costs more and is more limiting in the schedule. Especially with these winter specials going on I am thinking of trying to squeeze a trip from New York to Richmond.


----------



## Shanghai (Jan 8, 2009)

I received this e-mail as well. My message did not specify Regional or Acela, but it did say the Auto Train was included - for $74. I assume this rate did not include your car.

I think it is a pretty attractive offer, but it has to be booked by Jan 23rd for travel before April 30.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 8, 2009)

Shanghai said:


> I received this e-mail as well. My message did not specify Regional or Acela, but it did say the Auto Train was included - for $74. I assume this rate did not include your car.I think it is a pretty attractive offer, but it has to be booked by Jan 23rd for travel before April 30.


Thats the winter sale e-mail.  This was another email aimed at people who live near the NEC I am guessing trying to give them an incentive to ride. 

But I do agree, the winter sale is a pretty good deal!


----------



## jack615 (Jan 8, 2009)

Would a trip on the Acela also count as a regional trip? Cause I got a trip coming up where I take the Acela down and Regional trip, so would that mean i need another single regional trip to get two trips? Im just wondering cause its easier to get this free trip than the Acela one that i signed up before.

Jack


----------



## AlanB (Jan 8, 2009)

jack615 said:


> Would a trip on the Acela also count as a regional trip? Cause I got a trip coming up where I take the Acela down and Regional trip, so would that mean i need another single regional trip to get two trips? Im just wondering cause its easier to get this free trip than the Acela one that i signed up before.
> Jack


Sadly, no.


----------

